# New Tank



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I am buying a new tank in 2 weeks. I am getting a 55 gallon, 110 Aquaclear, top S.B Light, stand, and a heater. How does this sound for Malawi cichlids.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

I prefer canisters on my 50 gallon tanks, I have fluval 405s on them. A hob should be fine for that size tank but i just prefer the cleaning power of a canister.


----------



## Cliff.Claven (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a power filter on my 100g and I know a canister could keep up better...which is why I bought one the other day...but the biggest deal is to not over feed your fish and watch the water quality.

You can keep Malawi in a 50ish gallon tank no problem it just limits the number of fish, some of the species and how long the water stays clean. If you're responsible you'll be fine with your set up.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to C-F Bodega! I must say you are starting off on the right foot. So many of us start with "I have a ___ size tank, what can I put in it?" In general, a 55g is a great 1st cichlid tank and in my (and many others) opinion a AquaClear 110 is the best HOB for that tank.
Now I am gonna ask what Malawians are you leaning towards? If you are still deciding, check out the "Cookie Cutter" section in the Library here on C-F. You have a good number of choices for a 55g. Mbuna and lots of rocks are what instantly come to mind for most... but we shouldn't assume that's what you mean. So with that said, what would you like to see in your new tank?


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

In my 55 i am going to put:

1 Yellow Lab 
1 Midnight Mloto 
2 Nyerei 
Male Ruby Red 
1 Eureka Red 
1 Red Empress 
1 Ruby Green Hap 
1 Trewavasae Mpanga Red

Should i stay away from a all male tank? How many fish do you think a 55 gallon can hold.


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I now have a 20 gallon that is fully cycled and have had for 10 months. Soon i am going to buy a 55 g. I have heard that all i have to do is add a couple gallons of my old dirty water into the 55 g and i will have it fully cycled is this true?


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

No. The bacteria lives mainly in the filter. If you put the old filter on the new tank, things should go pretty quick, depending on the size of the filter. Moving some of the water and substrate will help, but like I said, it's mostly the filter.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

try to use the filter from your other tank for a bit. You could get some goldfish or whatever yo like to help it as well. Buying a test kit is a good idea so you know when your tank is fully cycled.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Bacteria lives on surfaces. Any surface will have bacteria colonized on it. Filter media usually has a lot of surface area and thus a lot of bacteria. Using gravel, fake plants, filter media or anything from the old tank will help. As said above, the water has minimal bacteria in it.


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a Whisper 20 on my 20 g right now. So should i run that with my Aqau clear 110 on my 55 g. Will that do the trick?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

> I have a Whisper 20 on my 20 g right now. So should i run that with my Aqau clear 110 on my 55 g. Will that do the trick?


It should work or at least start the culture in the new tank. Just don't overload it by adding too many fish at one time. Keep checking the water in the new tank so if any water changes are needed, you can be on top of things.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

the Aquaclear will be fine to start off, but be ready to either purchase another Aquaclear or a cannister. Your Bio will be fine it will probably be your mechanical filtration that will drive you to purchase a second filter.

2 Aquaclear 110's are a good way to go on a 55 gallon, but once you've moved onto cannisters you won't go back! I have an Aquaclear 110 and a Rena XP3 on my 55 gallon Tanganikya.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I upgraded from a 28 to a 55 by emptying my 28 entirely into the 55 and filled the rest with Primed water. I then washed the old filter media thoroughly in the tank, making the water really murky! I put the old media into a new filter and new media into the old filter and put them both on the 55. This way, the new filter was just as old as the old by the time they had finished filtering and clearing the water. Does that make sense? :-? Anyhoo.. intstant cycle and all my fish transfered without a hitch!


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

"I then washed the old filter media thoroughly in the tank, making the water really murky! I put the old media into a new filter and new media into the old filter and put them both on the 55. " 
How did you do that?


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

"Your Bio will be fine it will probably be your mechanical filtration that will drive you to purchase a second filter."

What my bio and whats my mechanical filitation?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Your Bio will be fine it will probably be your mechanical filtration that will drive you to purchase a second filter.





Bodega said:


> What my bio and whats my mechanical filitation?


bio = biological filtration = removal of ammonia and nitrites by way of beneficial bacteria
mechanical filtration = cleaning/removing poo/debris and clearing/polishing the water so it looks like your fish are swimming in air. :thumb:

hth
Alicem


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

So would you recommend two Aquaclear 110's or a Aquaclear 110 and a cannister. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## newcichlidowner (Aug 20, 2008)

I had an all male set up with only one known female. I had 7 males and one female in a 30ish gal tank and they got territorial very quickly. Just be careful and make sure that they all have a space of their own or that you change around the tank often. They managed to kill off all but 4 of the males...All during the night time hours so just a fore warning....it can happen...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me Pices! I'd still test for ammonia periodically, your bacteria will still need colonize the surfaces in the tank.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Bodega said:


> "I then washed the old filter media thoroughly in the tank, making the water really murky! I put the old media into a new filter and new media into the old filter and put them both on the 55. "
> How did you do that?


I'm sorry.. I kinda dropped the ball on this one. Not sure if you still need input on this, but I noticed that you have two different filters, which makes my suggestion redundant :lol: 
However, I would still wash the Whisperer media in the new tank and hang both it and the new Aquaclear. Your Aquaclear should be primed in no time...

HOWEVER, *tannable75 *is right.. it'll take time still for your surfaces to build up and about needing to check your ammonia levels till your are completely cycled. Not fool proof instant tank, but as close as you would get IMO.


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks you all its only a few days till i get the ball rolling!


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Bodega said:


> So would you recommend two Aquaclear 110's or a Aquaclear 110 and a cannister. Thanks for all the help guys.


A single aquaclear 110 should do the trick for a long time. You won't be fully stocking this for a few months, and you'll be starting off with mostly juveniles anyway. You're close to 10x turnover with a 110 on a 55 gallon, so with a well placed power head or two, you'll probably be just fine with only a 110, even in the long term.

There's certainly nothing wrong with extra filtration, but you won't NEED another filter for awhile....if ever, depending on your stocking levels. I like redundancy in filters, and had a 55 set up with an XP3 and an AC 70 for awhile, and that worked very well for me.

Good luck opcorn:


----------

